# Pole barn?



## bamabear44 (Jan 30, 2018)

I wonder if anyone has ever built something like a pole barn over a mobile home. like a roof over the whole mobile home. expanding over each side a bit, does that sound crazy? make it cooler? maybe expand over for a drive way? I will have to find a picture, My mobile home already has a metal roof added a few years ago...


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I have seen those metal carports used over mobile homes and they seem to work pretty well and are fairly affordable.

I'm currently building a small tractor shed using old scrap 4x6 posts and 2x6s and tin for the roof. The same could be done over a mobile home.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

bamabear44 said:


> I wonder if anyone has ever built something like a pole barn over a mobile home. like a roof over the whole mobile home. expanding over each side a bit, does that sound crazy? make it cooler? maybe expand over for a drive way? I will have to find a picture, My mobile home already has a metal roof added a few years ago...


I have. It's pretty common here in the South. It will make it cooler, increase the life of your trailer and be forced appreciation if you ever sell.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

bamabear44 said:


> I wonder if anyone has ever built something like a pole barn over a mobile home. like a roof over the whole mobile home. expanding over each side a bit, does that sound crazy? make it cooler? maybe expand over for a drive way? I will have to find a picture, My mobile home already has a metal roof added a few years ago...


yep.
Did it for my mom's neighbor.
I'll see if I can post some pics.


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

It is common in the north also for the snow loads.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

flewism said:


> It is common in the north also for the snow loads.


Makes sense


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

It's pretty common everywhere, especially in older trailer parks. The roofs get old, start to leak and it's just as easy as trying to repair the old roof. Just buy;ld a new one over the top and you're done.
In many places it also doesn't require a permit/inspection because it isn't actually attached to the structure. 

roof over for mobile home


----------



## oldtruckbbq (Aug 8, 2016)

I saw it quite a bit in OK and TX.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Absolutely, you see it here in the northwest all the time. People build a pole barn with snow roof engineered to shed and withstand the amounts of snow we get here and add an overhang for parking, porch, etc. 
They are usually called snow roofs here.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

AL


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

I have always had the idea of building a 40x60 pole barn which would have a 40x20 loft over one end that my 32' camper could be parked inside under the loft. The door side of the camper would then open up to a 40x12 enclosed area that could be heated along with the camper by a large outdoor style woodstove. The loft above the camper could be used for storage, and a place to mount several 330 gallon IBC totes for water storage that would be fed by 80' of gutters off the roof. The south facing roof would also have solar panels, while the remaining 40x40 of unused inside area would be for weather proof parking, and equipment storage.


----------



## stachoviak[email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I like that idea.
I once built a pitched roof onto a mobile home right over the flat roof. It looked really nice and took care of the leaking problem.
I would make it wide enough to park my car under, even though there might not be sides on it.
go for it..


----------



## red1 (Jun 19, 2007)

bamabear44 said:


> I wonder if anyone has ever built something like a pole barn over a mobile home. like a roof over the whole mobile home. expanding over each side a bit, does that sound crazy? make it cooler? maybe expand over for a drive way? I will have to find a picture, My mobile home already has a metal roof added a few years ago...


See a few residences that built polebarns to move a trailer into while the home was being built..


----------



## Farmerjack41 (Jun 6, 2017)

Have one out on the farm. Park the motor home under it, when out there putting up hay. Keeps motor home cooler and sun off it completely. Park tractors, swather and baler under it at other times. It is 24 X 60.


----------

